# The Aussie Appreciation thread...



## Daemoniac (Dec 10, 2009)

After the self adulation and wankery that's currently going on in the "Is Australia Unsinkable?" thread (see here) I figured us Aussies needed a place to appreciate... well... here  I dunno about you guys, but _I _think we're pretty fuckin' awesome...




















So gaarn ya cunts, fuckin' appreciate stuff n' shit!

I'll start the thread.


----------



## Bungle (Dec 10, 2009)

Fuckin' fuck off with your shitty VB you prick!

Ripped skids in a Commo lately?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 10, 2009)

Ozzies are good cunts


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 10, 2009)

Bungle said:


> Fuckin' fuck off with your shitty VB you prick!



Well fuckin' appreciate a different beer, and post up some pics


----------



## Raoul Duke (Dec 10, 2009)

Bloody oath mate

You'd have to be flaming galah not mention these bad boys






Edit - I can see myself wasting alot of time in this thread today


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 10, 2009)

Recalling Metal Camp 08 I remember talking to some Oz dude in his late 30s for the best part of half an hour and spending a lot of the weekend hanging out with this dude called Luke who was also Oz. I have to say they were two of the chillest dudes I've ever had the pleasure of hanging with 

Also, Chopper = win, Psycroptic = win and Steve Irwin = win past tense.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 10, 2009)

Badass of the Week: Australia

We all knew this.


----------



## Bungle (Dec 10, 2009)

I'm sure we've all seen this already but here 'tis


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 10, 2009)

We fucking rock, I'm not even gunna go into that other thread.

Just for the non-Australians pleasure, we actually talk like this all the time:
"Ey mate! Howagoen!? Yeeh, bloody right you arr. Pass the snag mayyte. Ey arr you see that new errr Holden ad on the Television? Aww yeeh mayyte! Bloody beuutiful and she? Bloody oath."

EDIT: Oh how I loath you, Trent, originating from Punchy...


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 10, 2009)

Raoul Duke said:


> Edit - I can see myself wasting alot of time in this thread today



It's never a waste if you have beer


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 10, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Also, Chopper = win, Psycroptic = win and Steve Irwin = won.



Fixed that for you


----------



## Raoul Duke (Dec 10, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> It's never a waste if you have beer



 I am at work though

Forklifts and beer probably don't mix well together

Unless I go bag em up in the car park with


----------



## leandroab (Dec 10, 2009)

Is this Australia?




Brown bread?


----------



## dpm (Dec 10, 2009)

Great thread


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 10, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> Fixed that for you



I like my way better 

Another thing Australia should be proud of: Sean Bedlam.



He's also a spitting image of my older brother


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 10, 2009)

Raoul Duke said:


> I am at work though
> 
> Forklifts and beer probably don't mix well together
> 
> Unless I go bag em up in the car park with



Go go go!!! 



dpm said:


> Great thread




 Fucking awesome!



Scar Symmetry said:


> I like my way better


----------



## dpm (Dec 10, 2009)




----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 10, 2009)

^ I fucking love that 

"...and fucking fry the cunts til they go black ya prick"


----------



## Bungle (Dec 10, 2009)

PETER RUSSELL CLARKE, FUCK YES!

"Fry the cunts till they go black ya prick!"


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 10, 2009)

Fuck I love us


----------



## Raoul Duke (Dec 10, 2009)

I cant watch videos at work ya farkin drongos

Also - 







Should be our Capital!!!


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 10, 2009)

^ Holy fucking hell!! How the fuck did I not know of this place?!?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 10, 2009)

NSFW



I love 8:10


----------



## Raoul Duke (Dec 10, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> ^ Holy fucking hell!! How the fuck did I not know of this place?!?



Its in NSW way out west. Near Bourke

I think that just proves that NSW is the most Bogan state


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 10, 2009)

Hahaha, fucking NSW stealing all the bogan


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Dec 10, 2009)

I don't know how but I have Joseph Haley from Psycroptic on facebook and hes a pretty rad cunt.

I've never bought in to the whole 'New Zealand vs. Australia' BS.


----------



## Wi77iam (Dec 10, 2009)

NSFW!

Everybody loves a good fight


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 10, 2009)

CrushingAnvil said:


> I've never bought in to the whole 'New Zealand vs. Australia' BS.



I just think of NZ as "other Australia"


----------



## Daiephir (Dec 10, 2009)

I love Crocodile Dundee and Steve Irwin, australia is awesome!


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Dec 10, 2009)

Daiephir said:


> I love Crocodile Dundee and Steve Irwin, australia is awesome!










Demoniac said:


> I just think of NZ as "other Australia"



LOLOL

"Where ya from, ya pillock!?"

"New Zealand, mate"

"Y'mean Australia? Yeah, mate"

"N-No, New Zealand"

"Awww I getcha mate, Austraaaaalia"


----------



## Wi77iam (Dec 10, 2009)

Oh and


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 10, 2009)




----------



## Prydogga (Dec 10, 2009)

I hated that guy on scrubs and I hate him right there.


----------



## Bungle (Dec 10, 2009)

CrushingAnvil said:


> LOLOL
> 
> "Where ya from, ya pillock!?"
> 
> ...


Hey, at least you're not from... TASMANIA!! DUN DUN DUNNN!


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 10, 2009)

Too fucking right.


----------



## Wi77iam (Dec 10, 2009)

We are too fuckin awesome.


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 10, 2009)

Yes we are


----------



## Bungle (Dec 10, 2009)

Fuckin' fuck yeah cunts, we're fuckin killin' it ay!


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 11, 2009)

If only beer were allowed at work.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Dec 11, 2009)

Struth mate, I only bloody well got to take a gander at all the sky larking going on in them movies now.

You're all a bunch of flamin galahs that belong in a hippy commune


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 11, 2009)

dpm said:


> Great thread




You know, funnily enough I used to live in Croydon


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 11, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Also, Chopper = win, Psycroptic = win and Steve Irwin = win past tense.


 
Steve Irwin still wins. 

Also, John Butler :



I want to go Austrailia


----------



## dpm (Dec 11, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> You know, funnily enough I used to live in Croydon



Different place man. This is Fucken Croydon. A lot of people confuse the two and end up in the right pub in the wrong town


----------



## Rick (Dec 11, 2009)

Do you guys like Outback Steakhouse and Foster's also?


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 11, 2009)

^ Fosters is pisswater. VB, XXXX Gold/Bitter, Carlton Draught, Tooheys New, Tooheys Extra Dry, Crown Lager, Carlton Pure Blonde and Coopers Pale Ale is generally where its at if you want to be bogan and fit in


----------



## ShadyDavey (Dec 11, 2009)

I have one thing to say:

Harden the fuck up 

(Would it be too obvious to mention the love for Brett Garsed, Tommy Emmanuel, Frank Gambale and Virgil Donati? They most sincerely kick ass).


----------



## dpm (Dec 11, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> ^ Fosters is pisswater. VB, XXXX Gold/Bitter, Carlton Draught, Tooheys New, Tooheys Extra Dry, Crown Lager, Carlton Pure Blonde and Coopers Pale Ale is generally where its at if you want to be bogan and fit in



Is Fosters even sold in Australia these days


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 11, 2009)

dpm said:


> Different place man. This is Fucken Croydon. A lot of people confuse the two and end up in the right pub in the wrong town



Whoops! 



dpm said:


> Is Fosters even sold in Australia these days



Yeah it is, but it's a Victorian thing (so I learnt at Liquorland...). The amount of drunk, overweight victorian bogans we had come in over Indy last year asking where the Fosters is was pretty staggering... they're the only ones that drink it though


----------



## Bungle (Dec 11, 2009)

Need more avatars?


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 12, 2009)

Yes!  Everyone needs to change their goddamn avatar, ya bunch of mongrels


----------



## Bungle (Dec 12, 2009)

This just makes me simultaneously:  and  and


----------



## Wi77iam (Dec 12, 2009)

I fuckin want that Hahaha


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 12, 2009)

^ I'm with William


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 12, 2009)

You guys are an island full of prisoners 













No wub here


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 12, 2009)

We certainly are. It's why we're so much harder than you pansy fucking Canadians eh  That's what this is aboot isn't it?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 12, 2009)

Only the Canadians on the eastern side


----------



## Wi77iam (Dec 12, 2009)

lulz, Canadians.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 12, 2009)

Dont lulz me


----------



## Wi77iam (Dec 12, 2009)

Garrn, get fucked, don't tell me what ta do ya cuunt!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 12, 2009)

That Sandra Sully one is awesome.


----------



## forelander (Dec 12, 2009)

This thread is awesome.


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## BrainArt (Dec 12, 2009)

Hi, Aussies? I appreciate you.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 12, 2009)

^ That one is pretty awesome  I just like my current one so much more 

... Cunt...


----------



## leandroab (Dec 12, 2009)

Outback...

hmmmm


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 12, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> Yeah it is, but it's a Victorian thing (so I learnt at Liquorland...). The amount of drunk, overweight victorian bogans we had come in over Indy last year asking where the Fosters is was pretty staggering... they're the only ones that drink it though



Funny, because I've never seen one bottle shop or anyone here in Melb drink Fosters. In fact the last actual Fosters I've ever seen was in Australian Steak Bar in Namba Osaka Japan. 

And yes Australia did invent the Drive Thru Bottle Shops. 

EDIT: And let us not forget the sheer awesome/evil/hillarious specimen that is this:






Even as a plushy, it's still able to kill a god.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 12, 2009)

Bloody_Inferno said:


>




I'm actually one of the few people I know that can tell the difference between Australian, Kiwi and South African accents. It's a recent development though, I have in the past asked Kiwi people if they were Australian and they got offended


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 12, 2009)

It's much _much_ easier to tell once you're out here


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 12, 2009)

Yeah I don't have a problem differentiating the 3 personally


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 12, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Yeah I don't have a problem differentiating the 3 personally



South African and Australian I can tell apart, don't know about Kiwi but I probably could. I'd love to learn Afrikaans, great language.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 12, 2009)

I cant tell any of you apart, but I can tell Cantonese and mandarin apart, as well as korean


----------



## leandroab (Dec 12, 2009)

Cunt


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 12, 2009)

How hard is it to understand the difference between 6 and sex?


----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 12, 2009)

Since you Aussies are men among men, I dare ya cunts to refinish one of your guitars with this:






Or one similar to the ones you guys keep using for your avatars.


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 12, 2009)

I'm gunna do the prawns one when I have something lying around to do it on.


----------



## aphelion (Dec 13, 2009)

As a South African, I can get deported for showing my support, but any nation that gave the world Nick Cave, AC/DC, Silverchair, Midnight Oil and Siobhan Parekh is pretty damn awesome in my book...


----------



## Harry (Dec 13, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> ^ Fosters is pisswater. VB, XXXX Gold/Bitter, Carlton Draught, Tooheys New, Tooheys Extra Dry, Crown Lager, Carlton Pure Blonde and Coopers Pale Ale is generally where its at if you want to be bogan and fit in



Crowniessssss
And Carlton Draught

VB = Vagina Backwash


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 13, 2009)

I don't mind VB. XXXX is fucking atrocious though...


----------



## Harry (Dec 13, 2009)

Never had XXXX before.
And quite frankly, I've never wanted to


----------



## Bungle (Dec 13, 2009)

Harry said:


> Never had XXXX before.
> And quite frankly, I've never wanted to


x2

FUCK THAT SHIT YEW CUNT!


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 13, 2009)

That's good, it's the devils urine. And a QLD thing


----------



## leandroab (Dec 13, 2009)

Why do Australians like the word "cunt" so much...

It's like.. so rude and disgusting..





























































NOT!


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 13, 2009)

It's cos it's blunt. Very.


----------



## Bekanor (Dec 13, 2009)

I can see so many people in this thread waking up with a southern cross tattoo and a headache.


----------



## HaGGuS (Dec 13, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> That's good, it's the devils urine. And a QLD thing



GARN GET FUCKED YA CUNT!!!!!!

Youse can shove that horse piss where the sun don't shine m8888888.
QLD has nothing to do with this crap, other than having the misfortune of having the shit brewed in our state, we then flush it down a thunderbox to deliver it to whom ever wants to drink the foul smelling shit.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 13, 2009)

Bekanor said:


> I can see so many people in this thread waking up with a southern cross tattoo and a headache.


 
That ain't happening here!


----------



## dpm (Dec 13, 2009)

this thread made me crack open a beer at 10:30am on a work day 

and it's not even an aussie beer


----------



## Raoul Duke (Dec 13, 2009)

No Aussie thread is complete without


----------



## Bungle (Dec 13, 2009)

Raoul Duke said:


> No Aussie thread is complete without


YEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!


----------



## dpm (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 13, 2009)

HaGGuS said:


> GARN GET FUCKED YA CUNT!!!!!!
> 
> Youse can shove that horse piss where the sun don't shine m8888888.
> QLD has nothing to do with this crap, other than having the misfortune of having the shit brewed in our state, we then flush it down a thunderbox to deliver it to whom ever wants to drink the foul smelling shit.



 Hey, i'm with you all the way mate, but holy fucking _hell_ did I get a lot of QLD bogans coming through buying it... Apparently there _are_ people who buy it 



dpm said:


> this thread made me crack open a beer at 10:30am on a work day
> 
> *and it's not even an aussie beer*



You traitor


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 13, 2009)

HaGGuS said:


> GARN GET FUCKED YA CUNT!!!!!!
> 
> *Youse* can shove that horse piss where the sun don't shine m8888888.
> QLD has nothing to do with this crap, other than having the misfortune of having the shit brewed in our state, we then flush it down a thunderbox to deliver it to whom ever wants to drink the foul smelling shit.


 

YOUSE! 



dpm said:


>


 
THIS!!!


----------



## dpm (Dec 13, 2009)

HaGGuS said:


> GARN GET FUCKED YA CUNT!!!!!!
> 
> Youse can shove that horse piss where the sun don't shine m8888888.
> QLD has nothing to do with this crap, other than having the misfortune of having the shit brewed in our state, we then flush it down a thunderbox to deliver it to whom ever wants to drink the foul smelling shit.



waaaaiiiit.....



HaGGuS said:


> GARN GET FUCKED YA CUNT!!!!!!
> 
> Youse can shove that horse piss where the sun don't shine m8888888.
> QLD has nothing to do with this crap, other than having the misfortune of having the shit brewed in our state, we then flush it down a thunderbox to deliver it to *whateva dumb cunt* wants to drink the foul smelling shit.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 13, 2009)

Summer Heights High =


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 13, 2009)

Also this thread:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...-is-serious-mum-tism-appreciation-thread.html


----------



## Raoul Duke (Dec 13, 2009)

dpm said:


>





My mate recently wrote a letter to Shapes saying how he was greatly disappointed at the lack of topping on BBQ and Pizza shapes as of late

He got no reply


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 13, 2009)

I wrote a letter to Samboy once complaining about the one half burnt/half green chip i got in a pack... I got several packets for free


----------



## dpm (Dec 13, 2009)

more topping than biscuit is how they should be


----------



## dpm (Dec 13, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> I wrote a letter to Samboy once complaining about the one half burnt/half green chip i got in a pack... I got several packets for free



Man, I could get a lifetime supply with the number of half green and burnt chips I've encountered. Damn my lack of complaint letter fetish


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 13, 2009)

dpm said:


> Man, I could get a lifetime supply with the number of half green and burnt chips I've encountered. Damn my lack of complaint letter fetish


 
Same here. At least they brought back the Atomic Tomato flavour.


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 13, 2009)

dpm said:


> Man, I could get a lifetime supply with the number of half green and burnt chips I've encountered. Damn my lack of complaint letter fetish



 Yes indeed. You can get lots by just being a whiney little bitch with no life  I got me some chips.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 13, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> You can get lots by just being a whiney little bitch with no life



  

Honesty - it works


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 13, 2009)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Same here. At least they brought back the Atomic Tomato flavour.



In QLD it's literally one of only 2 flavours that are easily available  Up here it's all about Thins and Breaka, as opposed to Melbournes Samboy and Big M


----------



## Raoul Duke (Dec 13, 2009)

It sucks that next year, Australia day is on a Tuesday and we don't get a day off 

Don't they know that everyone will just chuck a sickie


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 13, 2009)

Up here everyone (and i mean near _everyone_) chucked a sickie on Melbourne Cup day  Businesses everywhere were fucked. I was at TAFE


----------



## Raoul Duke (Dec 13, 2009)

Yeah bloody Melbourne gets day off because of the race


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 13, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> In QLD it's literally one of only 2 flavours that are easily available  Up here it's all about Thins and Breaka, as opposed to Melbournes Samboy and Big M


 
We get Thins here as well, not so much Breaka (we had it for a bit). Really it's Classic Milk is where the flavour is all about. Big M is nothing in comparison. Kinda like Samboy and Thins. 

Speaking of which, didn't realise that it's been 13 years since I've been to Gold Coast... gotta go back for a bit.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Dec 13, 2009)

Be sure to check out some good bush tucker while you're there









* Wonder if anyone will remember this dude or am I showing my age lol


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 13, 2009)

Melbourne Cup is a day off simply because...











And the fact that I work in Flemington, I see this every year. 

Also, everyone will probably appreciate this site:

Things Bogans Like


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 13, 2009)

Melbourne gets the day off, Queensland _takes_ the day off


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 13, 2009)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Speaking of which, didn't realise that it's been 13 years since I've been to Gold Coast... gotta go back for a bit.



Give us a shout when you come up, we can catch up for some awkwardness (did I mention the social retardedness that is me?)


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 13, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> Give us a shout when you come up, we can catch up for some awkwardness (did I mention the social retardedness that is me?)


 
Aye Aye sir. Hopefully I can muster enough money to do so... I've already planned for a trip to Philippines next year. Just call me boganese.


----------



## DavyH (Dec 14, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> XXXX is fucking atrocious though...


 
It was invented for those millions of Aussies wot can't spell 'beer'











(as told to me by a Tasmanian. Strange people, but fun to be around)


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 14, 2009)

If you mispell beer you're almost always gunna get bear, which is even tougher so its win/win.


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 14, 2009)

@ lack of education

I love beer. I could kind of go for one now... It's a hard call though, i feel quite ill/nauseous, so it would either a) make me jolly like Santa, or b) throw up like santa on cocaine.


----------



## HaGGuS (Dec 14, 2009)

Raoul Duke said:


> My mate recently wrote a letter to Shapes saying how he was greatly disappointed at the lack of topping on BBQ and Pizza shapes as of late
> 
> He got no reply



I got in a mini email flame war with a certain chocolate company's rep after they downsized from 250 to 200 grams.
They actually tried to make out it was for health reasons.
Nothing to do with making more profit.

Lying fuggen cuntz!!!!!!


----------



## HaGGuS (Dec 14, 2009)

DavyH said:


> It was invented for those millions of Aussies wot can't spell 'beer'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Noooo 
We are way to lazy to print .. This beer is fucking shithouse, and we cannot believe you stupid fuckers buy it.
So it was shortened to XXXX. 
True story cobber.


----------



## DavyH (Dec 14, 2009)

HaGGuS said:


> Noooo
> We are way to lazy to print .. This beer is fucking shithouse, and we cannot believe you stupid fuckers buy it.
> So it was shortened to XXXX.
> True story cobber.


 
Having 'tasted' it once, I am in no way going to argue with you. 

Utter pish. Kinda like kidney filtered Fosters ..... and that's swill to start with.

And fuck SABMiller too.

Heaven is a place where mega breweries have been swallowed whole by violent earthquakes, and pub outlet microbreweries spring forth whole from the freshly cleansed ground.


----------



## Leuchty (Dec 14, 2009)

Aussie Rules Footy. The only sport that gives you a point for missing the goal


----------



## Varcolac (Dec 14, 2009)

BBC NEWS | Asia-Pacific | 'Stoned wallabies make crop circles'

love u 'stralia.


----------



## 4jfor (Dec 14, 2009)

CYBERSYN said:


> Aussie Rules Footy. The only sport that gives you a point for missing the goal




Up there with the worst sports of all time.

Union ftw


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 14, 2009)

I find your lack of AFL appreciation disturbing.


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 14, 2009)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> I find your lack of AFL appreciation disturbing.



 That's cos you're from Melbourne. The difference in sporting appreciation between Melbourne and Brisbane/Gold Coast is _massive_. Up here, nobody cares for AFL. It's all about League


----------



## 4jfor (Dec 14, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> That's cos you're from Melbourne. The difference in sporting appreciation between Melbourne and Brisbane/Gold Coast is _massive_. Up here, nobody cares for AFL. It's all about League



I'm from tassie, most of the people around become confused when the word "league" or "rugby" comes up.


----------



## tbird11 (Dec 14, 2009)

I've got nothing against league, I love it especially when the storm are decimating the northern states but seriously AFL for the mutha fucking win!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 14, 2009)

tbird11 said:


> I've got nothing against league, I love it especially when the storm are decimating the northern states but seriously AFL for the mutha fucking win!




 If it's not the Storm, I wouldn't have a clue. Also even Brisbane have an AFL team too. Didn't the Lions win 3 premierships this decade?

But then again, we are Victorian too.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Dec 14, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> That's cos you're from Melbourne. The difference in sporting appreciation between Melbourne and Brisbane/Gold Coast is _massive_. Up here, nobody cares for AFL. It's all about League



That's because Rugby League is the best sport ever

That's why all the other codes try and steal our players


----------



## tbird11 (Dec 14, 2009)

Raoul Duke said:


> That's because Rugby League is the best sport ever
> 
> That's why all the other codes try and steal our players



It must suck to be beaten at your own game by a bunch on victorians, go storm! no offence intended though, I think carmichael hunt will do great in the AFL he is an amazing athlete!


----------



## willybman (Dec 14, 2009)

mmmm


----------



## Raoul Duke (Dec 14, 2009)

tbird11 said:


> It must suck to be beaten at your own game by a bunch on victorians, go storm! no offence intended though, I think carmichael hunt will do great in the AFL he is an amazing athlete!



Hey the Swans won a premiership once  

Yeah I reckon after a few years Hunt will dominate and show those AFL boys how its really done.


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 14, 2009)

willybman said:


> mmmm



You and your yeast infection spread disgust me


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 14, 2009)

Raoul Duke said:


> Hey the Swans won a premiership once  .


 
Win some:






Lose some:


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 14, 2009)

The lose outweighs the win many, many times over. And now the Gold Coast is stuck with the shits


----------



## HaGGuS (Dec 14, 2009)

willybman said:


> mmmm



That's the fucking stuff right there.
Any Aussie that does not like the mighty Vegemite is a commie pinko lefty bastard.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Dec 14, 2009)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Win some:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ba ha ha ha Warwick Capper 



Also, all those who don't like Vegemite are Un-Australian


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 14, 2009)

I am un-Australian then  I fucking hate Vegemite. It's like salty arse crack with added yeast infection.


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 14, 2009)

HaGGuS said:


> That's the fucking stuff right there.
> Any Aussie that does not like the mighty Vegemite is a commie pinko lefty bastard.



 back at ya


----------



## Raoul Duke (Dec 14, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> I am un-Australian then  I fucking hate Vegemite. It's like salty arse crack with added yeast infection.



I'm rather disturbed that you know what a yeast infested salty arse crack tastes like


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 14, 2009)

Well, in my defense I don't, but Vegemite is exactly what I imagine it would taste like


----------



## Raoul Duke (Dec 14, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> Well, in my defense I don't, but Vegemite is exactly what I imagine it would taste like



Look who's changing his tune now 

It alright mate, we know it can be hard being an apprentice and that sometimes you have to do "extra" work to make ends meet . 

So no need to lie and tell us that you don't actually know what it tastes like


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## Raoul Duke (Dec 14, 2009)

Us Aussies are sick minded people


----------



## HaGGuS (Dec 14, 2009)

U Vegemite h8ters are not Aussies.

I am calling immigration to get youse all fuggen thrown out ya cuntz!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 14, 2009)

Ima come down Tally way with some baseball bats and molotov cocktails ya fuckin' pansy


----------



## Harry (Dec 14, 2009)

Fuck, I know jack shit about rugby haha.
I haven't really followed AFL since the 90s to be honest.
It was cooler when there was the Fitzroy Lions.......and none of this hokey bullshit from QLD, that crappy Brisbane Lions


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 14, 2009)

Harry said:


> Fuck, I know jack shit about rugby haha.
> I haven't really followed AFL since the 90s to be honest.
> It was cooler when there was the Fitzroy Lions.......and none of this hokey bullshit from QLD, that crappy Brisbane Lions



 Yeah I dunno why we even _have _a team  It's not like anyone up here really gives a rats arse about it


----------



## Raoul Duke (Dec 14, 2009)

You Mexicans and Canadians are all the same  


Mexico = Melbourne

Canada = Queensland


----------



## Harry (Dec 14, 2009)

Raoul Duke said:


> You Mexicans and Canadians are all the same
> 
> 
> Mexico = Melbourne
> ...



Considering my mum is 1/4 Spanish, you're not totally wrong there


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 14, 2009)

Considering i'm part Russian, you're completely wrong there


----------



## Raoul Duke (Dec 14, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> Considering i'm part Russian, you're completely wrong there



You damn commie!


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 15, 2009)

I know, we come in here fucking up ur capitalism


----------



## HaGGuS (Dec 15, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> Considering i'm part Russian, you're completely wrong there



AH HA!!!!!!!!!!!!!
No wonder you do not like the mighty god like spread that is Vegemite.
You Ruskies like things like fish spread on frozen tree bark with 10 gallons of vodka for a chaser. 

I knew it.
A commie pinko lefty bastard.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 15, 2009)

I thought i would chime in to say Canada is better.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Dec 15, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> I thought i would chime in to say Canada is better.



Get your own thread mate this one is full


----------



## HaGGuS (Dec 15, 2009)




----------



## Raoul Duke (Dec 15, 2009)

^

That is awesome on so many levels


----------



## HaGGuS (Dec 15, 2009)

I think our commie mate should be forced to have that as an avatar for a week.. for being a commie pinko Vegemite h8ter.


----------



## Wi77iam (Dec 15, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> I thought i would chime in to say Canada is better.


 
LULZ.


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 15, 2009)

HaGGuS said:


> I think our commie mate should be forced to have that as an avatar for a week.. for being a commie pinko Vegemite h8ter.



 I'd do it, but my current avatar is so much better


----------



## Wi77iam (Dec 15, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> I'd do it, but my current avatar is so much better



Do it, and I'll give you a Christmas present


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 15, 2009)

Unless it's an Ibanez Apex 2, no thanks  This smells like trickery


----------



## Wi77iam (Dec 15, 2009)

Yeah, Ibanez Apex 2 coming your way (BKP warpigs installed)


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 15, 2009)

Oh cool!


----------



## leandroab (Dec 15, 2009)

Can I call all you guys cunts because it's normal?

Do australians really say cunt a lot?
lol wtf


----------



## Raoul Duke (Dec 15, 2009)

leandroab said:


> Can I call all you guys cunts because it's normal?
> 
> Do australians really say cunt a lot?
> lol wtf



What's that cunt? 


Yeah I suppose we do say cunt and swear alot. 

When I was in Thailand, I asked these Irish people we met if they thought we swore heaps and they were like "You guys swear heaps!". The Irish don't exactly lean away from swearing either so that's saying something


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 15, 2009)

leandroab said:


> Can I call all you guys cunts because it's normal?
> 
> Do australians really say cunt a lot?
> lol wtf


 
One of my drummers uses this exclusively, and he's a school teacher. 

Also considering the Tiger Woods fiasco, most of us in AU probably didn't flinch considering our own sports talent:












Most of our rock stars come in the form of athletes not musicians.


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 15, 2009)

Yeah that whole Tiger Woods thing is such crap... So sure, he slept around some, whatever  When he starts shitting in hallways and sending unwanted dirty texts to people while on drugs, let me know


----------



## Raoul Duke (Dec 15, 2009)

Even our sportsman are piss heads 








> Boon achieved much fame and notoriety for consuming 52 cans of beer on a flight from Sydney to London before the victorious 1989 Ashes tour that saw Australia regain the trophy after five years of English dominance; the previous record had been held by Rod Marsh, who it is believed consumed 45 drinks (before Boon, the Australian drinking record included a standard spirit and mixer, although there is conjecture as to whether Marsh actually finished can #45, and some believe his attempt only equalled the record of 44 cans set by Doug Walters. Another passionate report of said record claims Boon finished 54 drinks totalling around 19.5 litres of beverages @ 5% alcohol (per 375ml serve)


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 15, 2009)

BOONIE!  

I'm also partial to that Ben Cousins story about leaving his missus in the car and doing a 1/2 hour running/swimming marathon because of what he thought was a booze bus. How munted was he?!?


----------



## Raoul Duke (Dec 15, 2009)

How about this bloke 






One of the best players Rugby League has seen and it turns out he was on ecstasy for nearly 10 years 

I would also like to throw out there that we have the best looking money too






Its not paper so we can even leave notes in our board shorts when we go swimming


----------



## cow 7 sig (Dec 16, 2009)

Bungle said:


> Fuckin' fuck off with your shitty VB you prick!
> 
> Ripped skids in a Commo lately?



yes,yes i did just an hour ago


----------



## synrgy (Dec 16, 2009)

Last night I watched "Discovery Atlas: Australia Revealed" in HD on Netflix instant view.

I've always admired what I knew about the country, but there was so much I didn't know prior to watching this, and now I almost feel like expatriating there. 

Forgive my previous ignorance, but I had no idea you guys (in terms of being a 'modern nation') were only 200-ish years old. That seems so refreshing to me, that you've accomplished so much in such a short period of time.

Anyway, if the right opportunity ever presents itself, I could totally see my self relocating there.


----------



## cow 7 sig (Dec 16, 2009)

do it,we will drink with anyone


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 16, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> Considering i'm part Russian, you're completely wrong there


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 16, 2009)

P.S. to those who have seen the Baz Luhrmann film 'Australia' - any good?


----------



## Raoul Duke (Dec 16, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> P.S. to those who have seen the Baz Luhrmann film 'Australia' - any good?



I heard it was terrible 

Save yourself the trouble and watch something good like "Two Hands"


----------



## dpm (Dec 16, 2009)

Bad Boy Bubby - now there's a film that sums up Australia nicely


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 16, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> P.S. to those who have seen the Baz Luhrmann film 'Australia' - any good?



 But that could be my hate of "patriotic" movies coming out. I also despise Nicole Kidman. The film generally has nothing going for it in my eyes


----------



## Raoul Duke (Dec 16, 2009)

dpm said:


> Bad Boy Bubby - now there's a film that sums up Australia nicely



 I wouldn't go that far

That movie is messed up big time and I've only seen 1/2 of it 

I did find it funny though when he wrapped the cat and his "Dad" in glad wrap, is that wrong


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 16, 2009)

Raoul Duke said:


> I wouldn't go that far
> 
> That movie is messed up big time and I've only seen 1/2 of it
> 
> I did find it funny though when he wrapped the cat and his "Dad" in glad wrap, is that wrong


 
That movie was for art students. I remember my first year in Uni and all the lecturers did was praise that film.  

Two Hands definitely. One of Heath Ledger's greatest films.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Dec 16, 2009)

I was born in Melbourne, but only lived there for about 6 months before coming to the US. My dad was working for the US State Dept. and I was born at a hospital on consulate grounds, so technically US soil. Do I still get to be appreciated in this thread?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 16, 2009)

Melbourne is amazing and you get appreciation for even setting foot on this awesome city.


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 16, 2009)

^ This man speaks the truth. Melbourne is WIN.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 16, 2009)

. And if it wasn't for Melbourne (and a decisive choice for jobs + lack of funds), I would have moved to Tokyo (another great city) 5 years ago.


----------



## DaddleCecapitation (Dec 16, 2009)

Northern Territory wins hands down.


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## noob_pwn (Dec 16, 2009)

aussie fucking pride


----------



## Harry (Dec 16, 2009)

That Paul's milk is awesome


----------



## Harry (Dec 16, 2009)

Raoul Duke said:


> How about this bloke
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who says you can't take drugs and be a sports hero
Aussie money FTW too


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 16, 2009)

Aussies even know how to sell out as well. 

Rememeber A Country Practice?


----------



## noob_pwn (Dec 16, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> P.S. to those who have seen the Baz Luhrmann film 'Australia' - any good?



wouldve been good if nicole got her tits out


----------



## cow 7 sig (Dec 17, 2009)

THE CASTLE -FTMFW -best aussie film


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 17, 2009)

cow 7 sig said:


> THE CASTLE -FTMFW -best aussie film



 Everyone in the planet needs to see this movie at least once.


----------



## Alien DNA (Dec 17, 2009)

Another aussie classic!!!


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 17, 2009)

I've not seen either of the above movies... does that make me a bad person?


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 17, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> I've not seen either of the above movies... does that make me a bad person?



I always thought Australia was a chick flickish thing, is it? I haven't seen it, and everytime I watch a bit of The Castle I get bored, I don't see the appeal in it that much.


----------



## dpm (Dec 17, 2009)

Prydogga said:


> I always thought Australia was a chick flickish thing, is it? I haven't seen it, and everytime I watch a bit of The Castle I get bored, I don't see the appeal in it that much.



I haven't seen Australia but it seems it has the dubious honour of being universally considered total shit. The castle didn't entertain me in the least, I do believe I've seen it but my only memory of it is boredom  I think it might be one of those love or don't things.


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 17, 2009)

Fuck Australia, that cunt


----------



## Alien DNA (Dec 18, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> I've not seen either of the above movies... does that make me a bad person?


cunt....thats un-australian........better not be fuckin allergic to meat pies either!!!


----------



## DavyH (Dec 18, 2009)

If anyone's having difficulty:








A bit elderly now, but still valid


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 18, 2009)

Alien DNA said:


> cunt....thats un-australian........better not be fuckin allergic to meat pies either!!!



 Meat pies are fucking _god_


----------



## Alien DNA (Dec 18, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> Meat pies are fucking _god_



cant forget the bad ass sausage rolls man!! ..but..hang on...your the fucker that doesnt like vegemite! cunt, what gives?!


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 18, 2009)

Alien DNA said:


> cant forget the bad ass sausage rolls man!! ..but..hang on...your the fucker that doesnt like vegemite! cunt, what gives?!



I lovelovelovelove sausage rolls 

As for vegemite; it's too salty. I like Promite


----------



## Alien DNA (Dec 18, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> I lovelovelovelove sausage rolls
> 
> As for vegemite; it's too salty. I like Promite



have ya tried a sausage roll in a bread roll? now thats the shit right there...have a crack, you wont be disappointed!!
to salty? ya dont eat it straight out of the jar ya funny cunt!!!


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 18, 2009)

Alien DNA said:


> have ya tried a sausage roll in a bread roll? now thats the shit right there...have a crack, you wont be disappointed!!
> to salty? ya dont eat it straight out of the jar ya funny cunt!!!



Blah, even on bread it tastes like shitsauce 

I will try the breadroll sausage roll though


----------



## dpm (Dec 18, 2009)

sausage roll in a bread roll + beer... the Australian physique explained 

Another classic, the hot chips and gravy in a bread roll 

Mischa - bread, vegemite, tasty cheese, griller. Do it.


----------



## dpm (Dec 18, 2009)

gisachikorollyacunt


----------



## Alien DNA (Dec 18, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> Blah, even on bread it tastes like shitsauce



shitsauce??!!! bwahahahaha now thats fuckin australian!!!


----------



## dpm (Dec 18, 2009)

dammit, now I'm going to call vegemite shitsauce, and it will happen in front of my son


----------



## Alien DNA (Dec 18, 2009)

dpm said:


> sausage roll in a bread roll + beer... the Australian physique explained



i reckon he likes sausage rolls!!!


----------



## dpm (Dec 18, 2009)

fuggorfyacuntoimtrynacookapoi


----------



## Alien DNA (Dec 18, 2009)

^

gotta love our puppets..even they are pissed right off!!!

getyahandoutamyarseyoudirtyoldbastard


----------



## cow 7 sig (Dec 18, 2009)

AGRO
wouldn't be Australian with out these guys


----------



## DaddleCecapitation (Dec 18, 2009)

cow 7 sig said:


>


 
I'm sorry, but there's something not right about that yellow Wiggle 

but seriously, I feel sorry for Greg.


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 18, 2009)

dpm said:


> sausage roll in a bread roll + beer... the Australian physique explained
> 
> Another classic, the hot chips and gravy in a bread roll
> 
> Mischa - bread, vegemite, tasty cheese, griller. Do it.



I will try this tomorrow  I believe i've done it before and I still wasn't much of a fan, but hey :yesway;



dpm said:


> gisachikorollyacunt



gerroffmeyardyerfuckinmongrels



Alien DNA said:


> shitsauce??!!! bwahahahaha now thats fuckin australian!!!





dpm said:


> dammit, now I'm going to call vegemite shitsauce, and it will happen in front of my son



Yes, it is Australian 

Dan, I don't know how to say this so i'm just oging to come out and say it; He was going to learn anyway, better from you


----------



## cow 7 sig (Dec 18, 2009)

HammettHateCrew said:


> I'm sorry, but there's something not right about that yellow Wiggle
> 
> but seriously, I feel sorry for Greg.



i agree.looks like he scares the fucking crap out of the kids ..he scares the fucking crap outta me


----------



## Alien DNA (Dec 18, 2009)

cow 7 sig said:


> wouldn't be Australian with out these guys




dont you mean the WOGgles....none of em look like your typical aussie blokes!!!!

ya know what is fuckin australian...the victa lawnmower...we fuckin invented that......then some fuckin stooge decided to sell the rights to it!!





same with the hills hoist.....again sold overseas


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 18, 2009)

Twisties Sandwich

/thread


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 18, 2009)

^ now _that_ tastes awesome


----------



## Bekanor (Dec 19, 2009)

Wasn't Fat Cat a child molester?


----------



## Alien DNA (Dec 19, 2009)

duno, humphrey wouldnt say!!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 19, 2009)

Alien DNA said:


> ^
> 
> gotta love our puppets..even they are pissed right off!!!
> 
> getyahandoutamyarseyoudirtyoldbastard








And what was the name of that head on a stick again?


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 19, 2009)

^ Oi dude, you're from melbourne, what was the name of that fucked up giraffe thing that used to come around in the big van at primary school for Life Education? (I think that's what it was called )


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 19, 2009)

You mean Harold the Giraffe?






To be honest, I googled him. I can't remember this dude from primary school at all.


----------



## Harry (Dec 19, 2009)

Primary school was as recent as 2001 for me and I forgot all about that bloody giraffe


----------



## Alien DNA (Dec 19, 2009)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> And what was the name of that head on a stick again?



Dicky Knee


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 19, 2009)

^ Thats it!

Then there was this:






Ossie, Dicky and Plucka... all in one show.


----------



## cow 7 sig (Dec 19, 2009)

how bout MT THOMAS,crime capitol of Australia.BLUE HEALERS FTW


----------



## Raoul Duke (Dec 20, 2009)

Whats that West Indies? 






I wonder if Chris Gayle will shut his big mouth now

Thanks for coming, better luck next time cunts


----------



## Leuchty (Dec 21, 2009)

I searched for something like this in Europe.





How about the wildlife:


----------



## Alien DNA (Dec 21, 2009)

i fuckin love Bathurst(the race that is)....one day of the year where women leave you the hell alone and know not to expect anything from you....... the roar of the V8s, the unforgiving track ....and the grid girls!!
i love this country!!


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 21, 2009)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> You mean Harold the Giraffe?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's the fucker!!



Harry said:


> Primary school was as recent as 2001 for me and I forgot all about that bloody giraffe



I never forget... I always wanted to punch the fucker


----------



## Bekanor (Dec 21, 2009)

cow 7 sig said:


> how bout MT THOMAS,crime capitol of Australia.BLUE HEALERS FTW



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


You better get your act together before Inspector Falcon Price gets here!


----------



## sol niger 333 (Dec 21, 2009)

You talk funny but you're ok by me


----------



## Wi77iam (Dec 21, 2009)

sol niger 333 said:


> You talk funny but you're ok by me


No, YOU talk funny


----------



## Alien DNA (Dec 21, 2009)

....and Targa Tasmania......5 days of man and machine against nature in the ultimate enduro!!! Fuck Australia kicks arse!!!


----------



## cow 7 sig (Dec 21, 2009)

Alien DNA said:


> i fuckin love Bathurst(the race that is)....one day of the year where women leave you the hell alone and know not to expect anything from you....... the roar of the V8s, the unforgiving track ....and the grid girls!!
> i love this country!!


+1 amen to that brotha
and targa yep im a rev head love me v8s


----------



## Bungle (Dec 21, 2009)

Bathurst used to be cool, but then the V8 Supertaxis ruined it. They're not even Holden or Ford chassis or anything anymore. Anybody else notice how short the back doors are? Look like they've chopped the chassis down for a shorter wheelbase.

I found a VHS at home when I was about 15-16 and somebody had taped the 1984 (year I was born) Bathurst race on there and it was fantastic! Proper Holdens, Fords, a Mazda RX-7 (brap brap brap!), Jaguar, Volvo, Prince Leopold of Bavaria flogging the Christ out of the sexy JPS BMW. The list goes on...


----------



## leandroab (Dec 21, 2009)

cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt...















...cunt!


----------



## Raoul Duke (Dec 21, 2009)

leandroab said:


> cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt cunt...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am going to have to see your birth certificate, only an Australian can say cunt that many times and get away with it


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 21, 2009)

^ Yeah yer cunt


----------



## leandroab (Dec 21, 2009)

Oww CUNT!...

I mean... fuck


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 21, 2009)

^ Damn straight


----------



## Raoul Duke (Dec 22, 2009)

leandroab said:


> Oww CUNT!...
> 
> I mean... fuck




Dont make me sick Milo Kerrigan on your arse


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 22, 2009)

Oh god the audience's laughter is WAY overdone. make it stop


----------



## Raoul Duke (Dec 22, 2009)

I grew up watching Comdey Club, fast forward and full frontal 

I love the shit


----------



## leandroab (Dec 22, 2009)

vagina


----------



## Raoul Duke (Dec 22, 2009)

leandroab said:


> vagina



Aussies have alot better words to use then Vagina 

I shall run through a few of them 

Gash - "Get ya gash out ya slut"

Madge - "Show us you madge, precious"

Axe wound - "He got her right in the axe wound"

Im sure someone else will chime in


----------



## Bungle (Dec 22, 2009)

Smoo, mutt (rhymes with "foot"), twat, front bum, gutted rabbit, mouse house, box, vadge, pink bits, the list goes on.


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 22, 2009)

God i'm pleased to be an Aussie right now


----------



## leandroab (Dec 22, 2009)

AXE WOUND?

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHA



Demoniac said:


> Outback Stakehouse


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 22, 2009)




----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 22, 2009)

Bungle said:


> Smoo, mutt (rhymes with "foot"), twat, front bum, gutted rabbit, mouse house, box, vadge, pink bits, the list goes on.


 
...chops, flaps, beef curtains.... the list goes on and on. 

And I grew up with Fast Forward and Full Frontal as well. We'll never forget where Eric Bana came from:


----------



## Raoul Duke (Dec 22, 2009)

Yeah I still find it funny that Eric Bana is this big Hollywood actor 

Peter was classic! I loved it when they had him hosting Sale of the Century 







And who could forget him as Ray and that "hair" 






That photo makes me crack up big time!


----------



## Alien DNA (Dec 23, 2009)

cow 7 sig said:


> +1 amen to that brotha
> and targa yep im a rev head love me v8s



to own a fuckin rice burner is so fuckin un-australian it makes me sick!!! get the plastic fantastic the fuck outa here!!!! a car should roar like a heard of lions, not sound like a brush cutter!!! and the sound of the blow off valve sounds just plain stupid!!! what the hell is with these people!!



Bungle said:


> Bathurst used to be cool, but then the V8 Supertaxis ruined it. They're not even Holden or Ford chassis or anything anymore. Anybody else notice how short the back doors are? Look like they've chopped the chassis down for a shorter wheelbase.
> 
> I found a VHS at home when I was about 15-16 and somebody had taped the 1984 (year I was born) Bathurst race on there and it was fantastic! Proper Holdens, Fords, a Mazda RX-7 (brap brap brap!), Jaguar, Volvo, Prince Leopold of Bavaria flogging the Christ out of the sexy JPS BMW. The list goes on...



agreed, bathurts used to be cool...when they used to drive the cars to the track!!!! the only thing they have in common with the road cars is the exterior...nah the back doors sre still the same but thats where it ends......and just like AFL, its become a poofs sport....bloody drivers are to scared to trade paint in the arena!! in AFL these days, you cant give someone a smack to the chops without being severely penalized....wtf? 

those were the end of the glory days dude....it was still exciting to watch and every race was unpredictable......but still, id rather watch V8s anyday, compared to ball sports!!! 
rock on dude


----------



## El Caco (Dec 23, 2009)

Don't like XXXX, are you a fucking fag or something? ya cunt.

Even our Prime Ministers are fucking pissheads. It's a requirement.






In a land full of pisspots how do you spot a real alcoholic? They drink VB, VB=vomit bitters.


----------



## El Caco (Dec 23, 2009)

My avatar, I took that photo in my front yard. 






I know you cry yourself to sleep cause your animals are fuckn pansies.


----------



## DDDorian (Dec 23, 2009)

Those guns are fuckin' RIPPED

Anyway, to contribute, the most Aussie grindcore band around:


----------



## El Caco (Dec 23, 2009)

My veranda at night.


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 23, 2009)

Fuck hosting this I can't be stuffed right now, so what if it's attached?


----------



## El Caco (Dec 23, 2009)

Best Aussie Movie ever, hmmm


----------



## El Caco (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 23, 2009)

I was wondering why none of our Aussie mods had posted in this thread yet... It's all fixed now


----------



## El Caco (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 23, 2009)

Absolute props for Wog Boy. 

My friends and I proudly saw this in the cinemas. 

Definitely more Blood Duster required:



I even made a thread here:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...n/86318-blood-duster-appreciation-thread.html

Everything after Cunt was a bit mundane, but still a great band. 

More 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...n/95934-the-day-everythin-became-nothing.html

And of course one of the greatest Aussie bands ever EVER!!!



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...-is-serious-mum-tism-appreciation-thread.html

Yes I MADE A TISM THREAD HERE!


----------



## synrgy (Dec 23, 2009)

I just watched 'the Proposition' the other night. Thought it was pretty solid.

How do you Aussies feel about that one?


----------



## Bungle (Dec 23, 2009)

I've never heard of it to be honest. I just imdb'd it and it's ringing any bells. Looks like a good film though, bonus points for Nick Cave writing the script!

The Proposition (2005)


----------



## Raoul Duke (Dec 23, 2009)

synrgy said:


> I just watched 'the Proposition' the other night. Thought it was pretty solid.
> 
> How do you Aussies feel about that one?



Is that the movie that was written by Nick Cave and has Guy Pearce in it?

Not a bad movie I thought, pretty gruesome when he gets impaled by the spear 


How Un-Australian is my work, they actually expect me to be productive today and work 

It fucking Christmas eve ya cunts!


----------



## synrgy (Dec 23, 2009)

For what it's worth, I thought it was a solid film. I'm just not familiar with the history, so I don't know how accurate it may or may not be..


----------



## Bungle (Dec 23, 2009)

Raoul Duke said:


> How Un-Australian is my work, they actually expect me to be productive today and work
> 
> It fucking Christmas eve ya cunts!


Same here man. I do the 8am-4.30pm shift on tue-sat (I've asked many times over the last 2.5 years about going to mon-fri and the *cunts *won't change my shifts, but that's another *cunty *story).

They're only giving us tomorrow off, so I've got to work boxing day, new years eve and new years day. To make it worse, they're making me work 11am-7.30pm on a few days... Fucks sake *cunts*, thanks for the sleep in but by the time you get home and get ready to go out it's fucking well 9 or 10pm.

*CUNTS*.

*cunce cunce cunce cunce cunce cunce cunce cunce! *


----------



## Raoul Duke (Dec 23, 2009)

Working boxing day?!?!?! Now that is fucked up! To deny a man his god given right to sit around, drink beer and watch the cricket is extremely cruel.

Working New years eve and day is even worse. I don't even know my own name New years day 

Safe to say I'm going to piss off from work early today. Normally work 7:30am - 4:00pm, think ill have an hour early mark today


----------



## El Caco (Dec 23, 2009)

Lollie will be working on boxing day and she wont get penalty rates, fuckin cunts.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Dec 23, 2009)

s7eve said:


> Lollie will be working on boxing day and she wont get penalty rates, fuckin cunts.



That's bullshit 

Surely that's illegal 

Get "A Current Affair" on the case


----------



## El Caco (Dec 23, 2009)

Yeah it's illegal, here's what we can do, we can call foul and get back paid and she'd never get rostered on again, then she could try get a job with one of the other assholes in Agnes that do the same thing, but that would be unlikely as she'd be branded a trouble maker and not get work anywhere else.

Why do you think I don't work? I refuse to work for any less than the legal minimum, the problem is a very high percentage of employers today see the award as a goal to aspire to and not the absolute minimum and our government doesn't give a fuck, as long as we live here finding work with a moral employer who respects others and who isn't a thief is close to impossible, we have two possibilities at the moment hopefully one of them will work out. I'll add that by government I don't just mean Ruddy's mob, it was no better when HCoward was in.


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 23, 2009)

Yeah we seem to get pretty fucked so far as government goes... Come to think of it, everywhere seems to 

I always thought I was going crazy about that "award wage" as being the technical minimum wage, not an "uber-awesome-super-happy-special-wage-that-we-give-you-when-you've-been-with-us-twenty-years" sort of deal, but I never (Liquorland/Coles Myer excepted) actually got paid the proper "award" wage


----------



## El Caco (Dec 23, 2009)

We are going way OT now but to be fair it is mostly the government and their love for their big business mates that has caused this. They have made it next to impossible for small business.

I'll give you an example in the Panel Beating industry. The insurance companies dictate the prices to Panel shops, they have a number of methods including some illegal practices to maintain control over prices and the government allows this by using the excuse that the public is not willing to pay higher premiums, see what they just did there, they blamed you for what I am about to show you.

The labour rate that insurance companies dictate is often lucky if it gets over $30/hr. Now think about this rate for a second because this is the rate that small businesses are supposed to be making a profit from. If you pay a tradesman the award rate and give him every benefit that he is entitled to his wage works out to about $28+ without factoring in things like future long service leave or increased premiums caused by any accident he has. But for the sake of argument lets use an ultra conservative figure that a lot of people use for a business with a high rate of staff turnover of about $24/hr and lets use an ultra high insurance rate of $35/hr. These figures are absolute fantasy, real businesses never see figures this good but we will use them because they show that even if things are incredible for this small business there needs to be something else going on.

$35-$24=$11/hr Now if the boss is honest and lucky enough to achieve these incredible figures for this industry he must pay for his materials, rent, insurance premiums, EPA fees, technology upgrades, maintenance, electricity, interest and so on out of that $11 and what is left over is his profit.

Materials price examples, give or take per employee
Body filler $20-$100 per week
Sandpaper $25-$100 per week
Wire $20-$50 per week
GAS $50+ per week
Tape $25-$50 per week

Equipment costs, a small shop has between $100,000 and $500,000 worth of equipment that requires regular maintenance and upgrades, many business are paying interest on a large part of the outlay. In addition to that many business also don't have the capital to carry the cost of accounts until they receive their payment so many shops run a large overdraft and pay interest on this as well.

Rent $600-$2000 per week for a very small out of the way place. Electricity $500+ per month.

If you haven't worked it out yet an honest employer on fantastic rates would be paying out of his own pocket to have an employee, of course no one does this. So how does this employer make money? It is a combination of underpaying his employees, being a cunt (you haven't used that sandpaper enough), over quoting hours, quoting for things he will not do and most importantly having a relationship with either the insurance company (big business) or back pocket deals with an assessor (any successful business).

There is so much that I haven't mentioned such as paint cost because they are whole topics on their own but this is just one industry (admittedly one of the worst) that is easy to illustrate that because of the structure of the industry it is filled with thieves, liars and con men, if they do not rip someone off they go out of business, go back to the start and read who's fault the government would want you to think it is.

So next time you hear about a scam on the news of back pocket deals, next time you think a panel shop is ripping you off, next time you hear of a panel beater working for cash in hand and collecting welfare at the same time, don't hate them, think about that poor guy just trying to feed his family and pay the rent because he will never be able to afford a mortgage, just say fuck the government and fuck my greedy lazy self for not wanting to pay more to drive a car and for not giving a shit about this in 5 minutes.

And for fucks sake, if you know any young bloke in Australia that has an interest in cars tell him this and tell him that he should become a mechanic, and engineer or a graphic artist or own a car yard. Better yet tell him to work in the mines or become a professional and earn enough money doing a job that pays so he can afford to play with cars all he wants in his spare time.

And next time you get a quote of $5,000 - $10,000 to rebuild half your car after an accident, don't think to yourself that "damn these guys must be raking it in", ask yourself "how the fuck can these guys replace, rebuild and paint half my car that cost $50,000 new and cost millions to develop for $5,000?" Surely these miracle men should be building the cars in the first place and you could all drive around in cars that cost half as much.

I walked away from the panel industry years ago but a number of industries all have their own problems caused by excessive greed which make it difficult to make a living. A few years ago I made every pie in this small town, people complained that he charged $3.50 per pie not realizing they cost him $3.00 per pie for me to make, I explained to him how the only way he could make a profit was to let me go, shut the second shop with the pie kitchen and get his bakers to make the pies and put them through the ovens in the main bakery while they were baking. His bakeries were busy all day but the only people making money were the property owners and the companies that supply the ingredients. I could go on all day with this with examples from retail including massive chains, food, various trades and a number of other industries. It pisses me off but this is not a problem that is going to get better in the near future and going to ACA isn't going to fix it.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Dec 23, 2009)

I was totally joking about the ACA thing 



I used to work for a company that did the same thing and I copped it too. Because getting shafted on pay is better than getting no pay


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 23, 2009)

Ha fuck ya cunts that have to work on Christmas Eve!  Boxing day tripple pay FTW!


----------



## skeletor88 (Dec 24, 2009)

Ha ha I fucken love how big this thread has gotten. Makes me proud to be an Aussie, a Coastie at that!


oh yeah.............





cunts!


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 24, 2009)

Merry fuckin' Christmas, cunts.


----------



## El Caco (Dec 24, 2009)

What he said.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 25, 2009)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 25, 2009)

s7eve said:


> What he said.



That's what she said.


----------



## Alien DNA (Dec 25, 2009)

Merry kiss my arse cunts!!!!


----------



## DDDorian (Dec 26, 2009)

I'm so Aussie I got a pair of Dunlop fucking Volleys for xmas. Suck on that, cunts.


----------



## dpm (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## Alien DNA (Dec 26, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> I'm so Aussie I got a pair of Dunlop fucking Volleys for xmas. Suck on that, cunts.







..and your gona look the shit dude!!!!

and some classic aussie fuckin metal \,,/


----------



## dpm (Dec 26, 2009)

some old mates


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 26, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> I'm so Aussie I got a pair of Dunlop fucking Volleys for xmas. Suck on that, cunts.



I'm so aussie I have the volleys but imbued with the power of steel-caps, the better to smite the un-Australian with


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 26, 2009)

I'm an aussie so I got 2 beatles t shirts for christmas?


----------



## Alien DNA (Dec 26, 2009)

being a proud beer loving aussie.....beer comes to mind quite regularly with my passion for cars.......reckon these guys have the right idea!!!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 28, 2009)

Man, some of my favorite Aussie bands/peers are all calling it a day this year....

Mammal (old news but basically the band, like everybody else, got sick of Zeke )
Bushido (they owed me a gig too)
.hinge (I worshipped these guys 10 years ago, and consider them my friends too)
Rook (damn shame, but rumor has it that the singer is auditioning for a new band featuring the remnants of Mammal)
COG! 

On the flipside, some bands are reforming like Full Scale and Seven.


----------



## Bungle (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 29, 2009)

^


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 29, 2009)

I've changed my mind, Ozzies are shit.

I've also got another one for how to speak New Zillund:

S is for Shore; what you are when you are certain of something


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 29, 2009)

Ozzies are what now?  *brandishes Crocodile Dundee knife*


----------



## Varcolac (Dec 29, 2009)

B is for Beer:

Christ, I just can't beer this.

Holy fuck, there's a beer in your tent!

Hey mate, two more pints of beer please.


----------



## Bungle (Dec 29, 2009)

Yeah but "S is for Shore" is the same for Aussie accents too. A more appropriate one would be "L is for Lit Us, a green, leafy salad vegetable".


----------



## Varcolac (Dec 29, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> Ozzies are what now?  *brandishes Crocodile Dundee knife*



That's not a knife.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 29, 2009)

Bungle said:


> Yeah but "S is for Shore" is the same for Aussie accents too.



Hence why I posted it in the Aussie thread


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 29, 2009)

Varcolac said:


> B is for Beer:
> 
> Christ, I just can't beer thus.
> 
> Holy fuck, there's a beer in your tint!




Fixed.


----------



## Sebastian (Dec 30, 2009)

Australia...

One word..





I love "The Chaser's War On Everything" - fucking awesome show


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 30, 2009)

^ Yes, that show is indeed mighty awesome


----------



## Alien DNA (Dec 30, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I've changed my mind, Ozzies are shit.



oi cunt, learn to spell aussies right!!!


----------



## El Caco (Dec 31, 2009)

Happy New Year Cunts!!!


----------



## Alien DNA (Dec 31, 2009)

Right back at ya cunt!!!


----------



## tbird11 (Dec 31, 2009)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Man, some of my favorite Aussie bands/peers are all calling it a day this year....
> 
> Mammal (old news but basically the band, like everybody else, got sick of Zeke )
> Bushido (they owed me a gig too)
> ...



Are Cog calling it qiuts? first i've heard of it, damn shame if it's true, although I much preferred their work in the "just visiting era" they are still a quality aussie live act!

Great news about Full Scale though!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 1, 2010)

s7eve said:


> Happy New Year Cunts!!!



Happy new beer!  

Regarding Cog... it's not official, but word has it that Flynn Gower's been doing acoustic shows of late, that and he and Lucious Borich haven't spoke to each other for months. I got it from a reliable source though so yeah it just may be fact. 

As for Full Scale, yeah it's amazing news, but I don't think it will last long.


----------



## cow 7 sig (Jan 1, 2010)

cunt cunt cunty cunt
 to my aussie brethren
any mark of cain fans besides me


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 1, 2010)

cow 7 sig said:


> cunt cunt cunty cunt
> to my aussie brethren
> any mark of cain fans besides me



You're not alone. Mark of Cain are awesome. 

Plus they even had John Stainer on drums at one stage of their Spinal Tap drummer revolving door.


----------



## cow 7 sig (Jan 2, 2010)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> You're not alone. Mark of Cain are awesome.
> 
> Plus they even had John Stainer on drums at one stage of their Spinal Tap drummer revolving door.



they should keep him as a fixed member imoEDIT according to there site john is still a member
fucking love TMoK.every live show i have been to has been epic.great bunch to hang with after shows too


----------



## Alien DNA (Jan 4, 2010)

AUSSIE!!!!


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 4, 2010)

Ivan change your fucking main 7 to the UVGR before I come and steal the fucking thing, you have bragging rights man, use them.


----------



## Harry (Jan 4, 2010)

Sebastian said:


> Australia...
> 
> One word..
> 
> ...



Chaser's War has to be one of THE funniest shows I've ever seen in my life


----------



## Alien DNA (Jan 5, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> Ivan change your fucking main 7 to the UVGR before I come and steal the fucking thing, you have bragging rights man, use them.


LMAO!!!!!! Im not really the bragging kind dude.........ahh fuck it ...SUCK MY BALLS COZ IVE GOT A UV777GR!!!! muhahahahahahaha.......hey your right, it does feel good!! 
Be warned.....my goldfish are trained in hand to fin combat and will suck your eyeballs out of your head if you decide to take them on to get my uvgr....dont say i didnt warn ya!!


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 5, 2010)

I wish I had a nicer 7... Must save.


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 5, 2010)

See, like I've said before, Ivan's goldfish could kill a person, imagine an Australian full size bear at your window at night.



Demoniac said:


> I wish I had a nicer 7... Must save.



Says the man with a 7420


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 5, 2010)

Yup  Trems + Basswood + gloss neck = not my ideal tone at all.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm going back to Japan this July and I'm continuing my mission on teaching the wonders/plunders of Aussie slang. 

I've already had a few Japanese say "no worries" and calling McDonalds "Maccas" last time.  Plus I got my first 7 there, so another one is inevitable. 

And I'm going to Preston tomorrow, so I may raid Ivan's house and challenge his fishes to a duel for the UV. 

Also:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5DaXFes_REghttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5DaXFes_REg

Even NZ can't deny the awesomeness of AU.


----------



## Alien DNA (Jan 7, 2010)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> And I'm going to Preston tomorrow, so I may raid Ivan's house and challenge his fishes to a duel for the UV.



i have 14 goldfish...seems you are out numbered they will most certainly 



Prydogga said:


> See, like I've said before, Ivan's goldfish could kill a person, imagine an Australian full size bear at your window at night.



Oh fuck that was hell funny man!!!! Yes one would definatelythemselves!!!!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 13, 2010)

Addiction to Cracked is getting to me:







Australia | Cracked.com


----------



## El Caco (Jan 13, 2010)

You should see how fast those three foot earth worms can move, I had the shit scared out of me by one when I was picking up mulch a few years back.


----------



## swayman (Jan 13, 2010)

Demoniac said:


> I don't mind VB. XXXX is fucking atrocious though...



XXXX Gold is not a bad beer.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 13, 2010)

s7eve said:


> You should see how fast those three foot earth worms can move, I had the shit scared out of me by one when I was picking up mulch a few years back.


 
I actually only found how far Agnes Water was when I looked up your postcode, so I'd imagine the worms would be more common up there. 

I've seen a brown snake at Apollo bay beach once, damn that thing was fast, and I had a few snakes in my old back yard, so we ended up putting concrete on the whole thing!  

Melbourne suburbia has weakend me.


----------



## El Caco (Jan 13, 2010)

I've only seen that one, I had heard of giant earth worms but I thought they were an urban myth and if they did exist I thought they were further north. The reason I shit myself was because at first I thought it was a snake, as I lifted the grass it appeared to come out of the ground at the same speed I lifted and then just as quick it went down and back into the ground. I didn't really believe what I had seen and was still convinced I had seen a snake, I looked for a hole and couldn't find one, I looked for a snake among the rest of the grass cuttings and couldn't find one. I looked it up on the net and then realised I had seen a giant earthworm and that it had actually gone into the ground and I wasn't crazy. 

That thing was lightening quick.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 13, 2010)

Yeah that sounds pretty crazy. I'd probably would have done the same. 

I didn't even know about the Earthworms until recently, I'd just thought we already have a surplus of venomous snakes around here.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jan 14, 2010)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> You're not alone. Mark of Cain are awesome.
> 
> Plus they even had John Stainer on drums at one stage of their Spinal Tap drummer revolving door.



Mark of Cain  Not alot of people I talk to know about them 

I have been listening to them since I was in year 7 

Ill at Ease is such a good album


----------



## Alien DNA (Jan 20, 2010)

Whos getting ready for some lamb chops on the 26th!!! Another reason to love this country. A public day off coz we know we kick everyone elses arse!!!


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 20, 2010)

Too fucking right! You don't make sense.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 20, 2010)

Seeing Mars Volta the night before so an Aussie Barbie is the perfect wind down!


----------



## Wi77iam (Jan 20, 2010)

swayman said:


> XXXX Gold is not a bad beer.



GTFO, go back to Queensland.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 20, 2010)

^ Aye, i'm in QLD and even I fucking hate the stuff


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 20, 2010)

To all the Melbourne guys:

RIP The Tote. 

That's another music venue shut down. And it looks like the Arthouse is next. 

Now I know with all the recent crap about drunken violence in Melbourne pubs and venues, and the new legislation laws imposed on them, and it looks like they're now taking it to the live venues and shutting them down one by one. 

I believe that we as musicans need to voice our opinions about this. Not all of us are drunken idiots and this assumption is giving our live venues a bad name. My peers and I have already signed up to a bunch of petitions and emailed the Melbourne premiere to have our voices heard. 

Seriously, the live venue shutdowns have got to stop. If this keeps up there won't be anywhere for bands to play anymore.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 20, 2010)

Instead of shutting down venues, how about they address the issue; The wrong outlook on liquor, the wrong upbringing of kids, and *something* in society making them do this shit.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 20, 2010)

Demoniac said:


> Instead of shutting down venues, how about they address the issue; The wrong outlook on liquor, the wrong upbringing of kids, and *something* in society making them do this shit.


 
Well that's just it. It's not just the venues, but there's always a few that will spoil it for everybody else. 

The Espy is trying all sorts things to put down the symptoms. I recently wasn't allowed in because I was wearing steel cap boots (ok that was my bad ) so I borrowed a pair of shoes off my friend down the road.  Fair enough if I got into a fight, kicking will do some damage. But now they're serving drinks in plastic cups. As a non drinker this is only a minor problem. But when the Espy is also notorious for having frequent fights regardless of enforced security and light cups, that very same night there was a dude that was kicked out and put down on the ground by the bouncers... and he was a singer for one of the bands! 

I know it's an uphill battle to keep the venues open, but at the same time, a lot of the punters really have to address themselves and their behaviour. It's hard enough for orginal bands when they get screwed over in favour of cover bands in many places, but to have the venues shut down because a lot of people who take things out of hand is ridiculous.


----------



## Harry (Jan 20, 2010)

Another venue down? FUCKKKKKK


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 20, 2010)

Absolutely, i think most of it is irresponsibility so far as the RSA (Responsible Service of Alcohol) goes.

I remember seeing/hearing about some club in Sydney (i think) where every couple of hours they would stop serving alcohol to EVERYONE and just serve water for half an hour. I was amazed that there are places that are actually that responsible any more  More places just need to take a step back from their fucking profit books and see what _they_ are doing wrong.


----------



## swayman (Jan 20, 2010)

Wi77iam said:


> GTFO, go back to Queensland.



Lol, New South Welshman here. Sorry, IMO XXXX Gold beats Tooheys New, VB, Carlton Cold, actually just about any budget beer. Draughted is better than the bottle, cans of XXXX Gold are horrid.

IN SAYING THAT THOUGH Resches FTW.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 20, 2010)

Holy fucking hell I have not seen a Resches ad in sooooo long  Gotta say though, the Hahn ads are pretty fucking classic


----------



## goat violator (Jan 21, 2010)

Raoul Duke said:


> Mark of Cain  Not alot of people I talk to know about them


 
Man thats a band I haven't heard much of in a long time! I remember seeing them live a few times in Adelaide in the early 90's.
Back when pubs like the New Century and the Holdfast Hotel and so on had music instead of pokies!!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 21, 2010)

Genious!


----------



## Harry (Jan 21, 2010)

Speaking of irresponsible things in pubs, I confess to throwing up on myself at The Public Bar (right near Queen Vic Market) about 4 and a half weeks ago
Me thinks I'm never gonna drink that much beer in a short period of time in a pub ever again


----------



## El Caco (Jan 21, 2010)

Demoniac said:


> ^ Aye, i'm in QLD and even I fucking hate the stuff



You don't count, you hate everything. 

I have to agree with the never drink XXXX out of a can comment.


----------



## backyardburial (Jan 21, 2010)

Best things about Australia: Bloodduster, Psycroptic and Sally from Home and Away
Worst things about Australia: Going to Melbourne and finding out VB is more expensive there than it is in New Zealand, and not running into Sally from Home and Away


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 21, 2010)

Neighbours is set in Melbourne and Home and Away is set in Sydney. 

And for the record, Neighbours is far more Australian than Home and Away, purely because it's set in a court. 

And just look at Neighbours track record:

Kylie Minogue
Natalie Imbruglia
Nicola Charles
Madeline West
...and so many more, every single hot chick was completely replacable with another one just as hot! 



Harry said:


> Speaking of irresponsible things in pubs, I confess to throwing up on myself at The Public Bar (right near Queen Vic Market) about 4 and a half weeks ago
> Me thinks I'm never gonna drink that much beer in a short period of time in a pub ever again



Public Bar will hold special memories for me. It's the first venue that my first band ever played in. We've played there many times. Next time you go to the toilets look for "TACHISM, CHOIR BOY TOUR 2003".


----------



## Harry (Jan 21, 2010)

I find canned VB undrinkable.
Bottled is tolerable.
Apparently QLD brewed VB is better than Victorian VB, ironically, which is why I never buy VB here.


----------



## Harry (Jan 21, 2010)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Neighbours is set in Melbourne and Home and Away is set in Sydney.
> 
> And for the record, Neighbours is far more Australian than Home and Away, purely because it's set in a court.
> 
> ...



Definitely gonna do that man. I'm going to the Public Bar on Monday hopefully
I love the $4.50 jugs they have on Monday nights, such a blast


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 21, 2010)

More hot Neighbours chicks...

Brooke Satchwell
Holly Vallance
Natilie Basinghtwaite

...a lot of them go to music, but their music sucks hard. 

EDIT: How could I forget Delta Goodrem...


----------



## Harry (Jan 21, 2010)

"a lot of them go to music, but their music sucks hard"

The unfortunate truth
I don't even watch Neighbours at all but dayum that Pippa Black chick


----------



## backyardburial (Jan 21, 2010)

So Im coming to Melbourne soon for Soundwave, all my mates over their have turned into skinny legged indy cunts, where's the metal bars at?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 26, 2010)

backyardburial said:


> So Im coming to Melbourne soon for Soundwave, all my mates over their have turned into skinny legged indy cunts, where's the metal bars at?


 
See ya at Soundwave then. 

As for metal bars, there's Back in the Day in the CBD. Not bad, some bands and has Andrew Haug (Contrive Drummer) who DJs there so expect some great music. 

AFAIK that's the one that sticks to mind, some of them are too far (Metal Heaven down at Dandenong, next to a strip joint) or maybe not worth mentioning (Bang/Next - more punk/hardcore with lots of 19 year olds, and that horrible place DV8).


----------



## backyardburial (Jan 28, 2010)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> See ya at Soundwave then.
> 
> As for metal bars, there's Back in the Day in the CBD. Not bad, some bands and has Andrew Haug (Contrive Drummer) who DJs there so expect some great music.
> 
> AFAIK that's the one that sticks to mind, some of them are too far (Metal Heaven down at Dandenong, next to a strip joint) or maybe not worth mentioning (Bang/Next - more punk/hardcore with lots of 19 year olds, and that horrible place DV8).


Cheers Inferno
I'll be the guy wearing the "fuck skinny legged Melbourne indy cunts" T shirt, might check out that bar too, know of any local's playing that weekend?


----------



## Harry (Jan 28, 2010)

There's the Red Moon club.
If you like getting ripped off on drinks, that is (muthafucking cunts charged me 6 BUCKS FOR ONE BEER) the DJ spun some decent tunes last time though. I got intoxicated enough to headbang to Holy Diver when I was there last time
There is also a lot of fat, stupid, poser metal/goth chicks there if that's your thing
DV8 is total goth central at night time. One of my "goffick/metul" friends goes there all the time. I plan to never go there, no matter times she can invite me, I'll make it in my best interest to never step foot in there
If you don't find any fancy metal bars, you should hang with some of us SS.org cunts in real life, it'll be a blast.

Also, I like some indie bands, I'm quite offended


----------



## backyardburial (Jan 29, 2010)

Oh man, Im terribly sorry that you like indy bands and that your offended, but I happen to like fat, stupid goth poser chicks so we'll call it even ay? Haha! 6 bucks for a beer is nothing compared to over here in the Wellington bars, just couldn't believe VB was more expensive in Melbourne supermarkets than it was in Wgtn last time I was over there. Anyway Im staying in North Melbourne, and hanging out with skinny legged blah blah, yell out if something awseome is hapening...Im more than happy to meet and talk shit about sevenstrings while drinking 6 buck beers!


----------



## Harry (Jan 29, 2010)

Considering most pubs I go to charge about $3.70 for a beer, I'd say 6 dollars is pretty damn expensive
How long are you in Melbourne for? There is a pub in Melbourne that has $4.50 jugs and $1 pots on Monday nights.
It's not really a music venue (at least, not most days) but hell I'd be totally down with chilling with you over some low priced beer if we can organize it


----------



## backyardburial (Feb 3, 2010)

Harry I think Im leaving on the Tuesday, don't suppose you guys know the dudes in Akaname or Odius Embowel? I'll hopefully see them around at some stage, but yeah keen as to meet some ss.org'rs. Feel free to PM me at some stage, lloking forward to some aussie appreciation...you guys still have fuckloads of flies over there? lol seem to remember that driving me slightly insane last time I was there


----------



## Bungle (Feb 3, 2010)

Anybody see ACA on Tuesday night? Showing footage of a dude in a Nissan 200SX drifting through the national park near Sydney?

I auditioned for the Stig; all I got was ACA lies &#8211; Crikey

ACA are a pack of cunts.


----------



## El Caco (Feb 3, 2010)

This is why I don't watch it, but if I was over my inlaws place just after it had been aired they would have carried on about how terrible it is. This is what I hate about the media, they appeal to ignorant people in an attempt to sway public opinion in a direction that suits there own or political interests for an often unrelated purpose. It's just another form of bullying IMO.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 3, 2010)

s7eve said:


> This is why I don't watch it, but if I was over my inlaws place just after it had been aired they would have carried on about how terrible it is. This is what I hate about the media, they appeal to ignorant people in an attempt to sway public opinion in a direction that suits there own or political interests for an often unrelated purpose. It's just another form of bullying IMO.


 
Rule of thumb: NEVER WATCH ACA OR TODAY TONIGHT. EVER. Or any current affair show for that matter. 

ACA has always been like this. We didn't really need Full Frontal to over exaggerate the Mike Munro "breaking in and entering", nor didn't really need John Safran to go through Ray Martin's bin to "see how he feels". They were funny though. Today Tonight is just as bad, but Anna Coren made it worse. 

The worst part is that my mum soaks all that in like a sponge.


----------



## leandroab (Feb 3, 2010)

Oh.. I forgot about this thread!


CUNT! CUNT! CUNT! CUNT! CUNT! CUNT! CUNT! CUNT! CUNT! CUNT! CUNT! CUNT! CUNT! CUNT! CUNT! CUNT! CUNT! CUNT! CUNT! CUNT! CUNT! CUNT! CUNT! CUNT! CUNT! CUNT! CUNT! CUNT! CUNT! CUNT! CUNT! CUNT! CUNT! CUNT! CUNT! CUNT! CUNT! CUNT! CUNT! CUNT! CUNT! CUNT! CUNT! CUNT! CUNT! CUNT! CUNT! CUNT! CUNT! CUNT! CUNT! CUNT! CUNT! CUNT! CUNT! CUNT! CUNT! CUNT! CUNT! CUNT! CUNT! CUNT! CUNT! CUNT! CUNT! CUNT! CUNT! CUNT! CUNT! CUNT! CUNT! CUNT!


----------



## Raoul Duke (Feb 3, 2010)

You so want to be Australian


----------



## Harry (Feb 4, 2010)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Rule of thumb: NEVER WATCH ACA OR TODAY TONIGHT. EVER. Or any current affair show for that matter.
> 
> ACA has always been like this. We didn't really need Full Frontal to over exaggerate the Mike Munro "breaking in and entering", nor didn't really need John Safran to go through Ray Martin's bin to "see how he feels". They were funny though. Today Tonight is just as bad, but Anna Coren made it worse.
> 
> The worst part is that my mum soaks all that in like a sponge.



My mum watches that shit all the time too
I honestly don't even really watch TV anymore, except for the occasional foreign movie on SBS.


----------



## Bungle (Feb 22, 2010)

CUUUUNT!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 22, 2010)

backyardburial said:


> Cheers Inferno
> I'll be the guy wearing the "fuck skinny legged Melbourne indy cunts" T shirt, might check out that bar too, know of any local's playing that weekend?


 

My band. 

4Arm on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

We're playing in a _"fuck skinny legged Melbourne indy cunts"_ bar as well on 25/2. 

...that is if you're not seeing Faith No More or Isis that Thursday night, in which case, I'd gladly trade my gig to see FNM but alas could not. 

Otherwise, see you at Soundwave.


----------



## liamh (Feb 22, 2010)

Cunt is a british word, cunts


----------



## amonb (Feb 22, 2010)

liamh said:


> Cunt is a british word, cunts



Who let the pom in?  

Just had to show my farken solidarity with a post.

Cunts.


----------



## liamh (Feb 22, 2010)

cunt is the first word I ever said and probably the first thing I ever saw when i was born.
You guys are cunts


----------



## El Caco (Feb 22, 2010)

liamh said:


> Cunt is a british word, cunts



Fuck me you Brit's never learn, have you forgotten why you put us here in the first place? Cunt is our word now, it was taken from you along with the loaf of bread that got the original Aussie's deported in the first place from a bunch of heartless Cunts who would convict someone for just trying to preserve their own life.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 22, 2010)

s7eve said:


> Fuck me you Brit's never learn, have you forgotten why you put us here in the first place? Cunt is our word now, it was taken from you along with the loaf of bread that got the original Aussie's deported in the first place from a bunch of heartless Cunts who would convict someone for just trying to preserve their own life.


 
 Remeber the fact that we have used and abused the word far more than any Brit could ever care to, up to the point where it's part of our lifestyle. It is now Australian property.


----------



## vlover (Feb 23, 2010)

Underbelly: the Tail of Two Cities....best show from Australia?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 23, 2010)

vlover said:


> Underbelly: the Tail of Two Cities....best show from Australia?


 
Not as good as the first one.


----------



## vlover (Feb 23, 2010)

I shall look for it!


----------



## Daemoniac (Feb 24, 2010)

Another Aussie show that I quite liked (but probably won't appeal to everyone); Rush. It's a cop show, but it's surprisingly good, and with surprisingly little of the token shithouse aussie acting


----------



## Leuchty (Feb 24, 2010)

Demoniac said:


> Another Aussie show that I quite liked (but probably won't appeal to everyone); Rush. It's a cop show, but it's surprisingly good, and with surprisingly little of the token shithouse aussie acting


 
Isn't that filmed in the goldy?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 24, 2010)

^ Nope, here in Melbourne, some of the guys in the first Underbelly series as well, like "Drazic" from Heartbreak High.


----------



## Harry (Feb 24, 2010)

Geezus, I remember Heartbreak High
Makes me remember the fact I was a kid of the 90s


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 16, 2010)

just to show that while I was in Japan, there's Australian blood pumping strong in my veins:






This was in Roppongi during Anzac Day. Yes, despite being in Japan, my friends and I were obliged to go to an Aussie pub and watch the AFL game of Collingwood murdering Essendon live broadcast.  500 yen on all Aussie beers. 

Also another crowing Australian film gets a sequel:


----------



## BrainArt (May 16, 2010)

IbanezShredderB said:


> Hi, Aussies? I appreciate you.



Yep. Still this.


----------



## leandroab (May 16, 2010)

I like eating at Outback


----------

